# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  Chicken Chargha

## glimmering_candle

CHICKEN CHARGHA
 Ingredients
1 chicken (whole)
1 tbsp ginger paste
1 tbsp garlic paste
200 gms yoghurt
15 red whole chillies
3 tbsp whole coriander
10-15 black pepper corns (whole)
3 cinnamon sticks
6 cloves
5 cardamoms (small)
1 tsp black cumin seeds
1 ½ tbsp salt
1 cup oil or butter
Few leaves of coriander (chopped)Method
Mix all the dry spices and grind them. Then add the yoghurt, ginger and garlic paste and salt. Mix well. In a deep bowl add the chicken and apply the mixture. Marinate for two hours. Heat butter or oil on a low flame and add the chicken. While cooking turn its side carefully. Cook for 30-45 minutes or until done. Serve hot with a garnishing of coriander leaves on top.

----------


## Fairy

Yum yum! :biggrin;

Thanks for sharing GC :hug; Aap bana leti hein ye khud?

----------


## RAHEN

shan masala agar use karo tau aur bhi acha banega...i m using nowadays that...yeh recipe par bhi suit karega..cause isse starting mein he marinate karna hai...thanks 4 sharing.

----------


## ChefStef22

This sounds wonderful! I often visit a place called Mideast market and buy a whole chicken charga already homeade.I wondered what ingredients were used in the making of this succulent meat. I will try this during the holidays.
_Posted via Mobile Device_

----------


## Tulip

Good one GC

----------


## Yawarkamal

i m also plaining somthing like that  it called "chicken do piyaza"..

----------


## **Veil**

yeah shan masala is getting good these days ,

----------

